# Looking for truck?



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

If you know anyone looking, we have one of our trucks listed on ebay right now. It could use some loving, but is operable the way it is. 1999 GMC Schwarze 343D with 129k miles and 8400hrs on Perkins rear engine. $7500 or reasonable offer. Call me if you have any questions at four one nine 233 9339.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Gone! Thanks for the interest.


----------

